# BLASC Quest



## DWay (28. März 2007)

Hi,
wann zeigt BLASC die Quests an. Das ist das einzige was mich noch auf andere Seiten treibt.

mfg Thomas


----------



## Gornash (4. April 2007)

Das gibt es doch schon lange.
Einfach oben in der Suche den Questnamen eingeben und auf suchen klicken. Fertig.

cya
Gornash


----------



## DWay (18. April 2007)

Gornash schrieb:


> Das gibt es doch schon lange.
> Einfach oben in der Suche den Questnamen eingeben und auf suchen klicken. Fertig.



Das habe ich in der Tat auch schon bemerkt. Gemeint habe ich was anderes:
ich möchte das ich bei jeden Charakter einen Tab habe, bei dem alle Quests angezeigt werden, die dieser Char hat.


----------



## ZAM (18. April 2007)

DWay schrieb:


> Das habe ich in der Tat auch schon bemerkt. Gemeint habe ich was anderes:
> ich möchte das ich bei jeden Charakter einen Tab habe, bei dem alle Quests angezeigt werden, die dieser Char hat.



Die er im Questlog hat oder erledigt hat?


----------



## Treenael (18. April 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die er im Questlog hat oder erledigt hat?


Wäre beides glaube ich ganz Cool.Bei denen die er erledigt hat sollte dann aber das Level stehen mit dem man die Q erledigt hat.


----------



## Edmund (20. April 2007)

Könnte man die erledigten Questen nicht auch im Autoblog einfließen lassen ?


----------



## CreepingPhobia (24. April 2007)

Edmund schrieb:


> Könnte man die erledigten Questen nicht auch im Autoblog einfließen lassen ?



Fänd ich auch ne sehr nette idee


----------



## amdosh (24. April 2007)

Edmund schrieb:


> Könnte man die erledigten Questen nicht auch im Autoblog einfließen lassen ?



Also der Datenbankaufwand für alle BlascNutzer würde so drastisch ansteigen, glaube nicht an eine Umsetzung bei Buffed.de .

MfG Amdosh


----------



## DWay (26. April 2007)

Ich möchte, daß ich bei jeden Charakter einen Tab habe, bei dem alle Quests angezeigt werden, die dieser Char noch offen hat. Dort könnte man direkt klicken und zu den Q nachlesen.

Bei der Konkurrenz sieht das so aus: wowHandwerk bzw. allakhazam. Aber leider werden die Qs nicht vollständig angezeigt.

mfg DWay


----------



## Farangkao (2. Oktober 2007)

Ist auch etwas ,das mir noch fehlt.

Würde datenbankmässig auch nicht so viel aufwand bringen, wenn nur die aktuellen Quests gespeichert werden (muss ja nur die ID gespeichert werden ,pro char)

Der Grosse Vorteil wäre dann auch ,das man zbsp. eine Suche machen könnte (zbsp. "Klicke hier um alle Allianzler deines Realms anzuzeigen ,die die Selbe quest noch offen haben").

Evt. könnte der User auch die aktuellen Quests manuell "flaggen" ,als "Suche noch mitstreiter" etc.

Und statistisch wäre das ganze auch noch interessant (Welche Quest ist bei unseren Usern im moment am meisten im Questlog etc.)

Von mir aus, das ganze als Premium Feature, wäre sicherlich ein Feature das einige überzeugen würde.


----------



## Akabar (4. Oktober 2007)

Ich kann mich dem Ersteller nur anschließen.

Die offenen Quests des jeweiligen Chars wären klasse um vorab schonmal ne route zu planen die man dann abquesten will.

Die erledigten Quests sind mir persönlich unwichtig.


----------



## Foldor (4. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Community, Hallo liebe buffed.de Mods.

Genau zu diesem Thema wollte ich gerade ein Thema eröffnen, konnte mich aber gerade noch zurückhalten und habe die SuFu genutzt. Siehe da.... Ich bin nicht der Einzige, der diese Idee hat/hatte. Meiner Meinung nach wäre diese neue Funktion ein super Sache.
Ich sitze jeden Tag mit meinem Gildenbruder auf der Arbeit zusammen und beratschlage die allabendliche Vorgehensweise. Die Planung wäre um ein vielfaches angenehmer, wenn es diese Funktion gäbe.
Dabei wäre es in der Tat nicht wichtig, welche Quests bereits von dem jeweiligen Charakter erledigt wurden. Das würde die Datenbankgröße in astronomische Höhen treiben.
Vielmehr sollte es so laufen, wie momentan auch mit dem Inventar oder aber auch wie mit dem Bankfach.
Alle offenen Quests, die sich momentan im Log des jeweiligen Charakters befinden könnten so wunderbar, wie eben die Items im Inventar und dem Bankfach in das Profil mit einfliessen.
Dann hätte buffed.de alles auf Ihrer Seite vereint, und man müsste nicht mehr für die Quests auf andere Seiten (wie bereits in dem Thread schon erwähnt) ausweichen.
Vielleicht kann mal einer der Mods demnächst eine Stellungnahme hierzu abgeben. Gerne auch wenn das Ergebnis negativ ausfällt. Dann weiss man aber jedenfalls wo man steht.

Danke.


Gruß


----------



## Hinge (4. Oktober 2007)

Moin,

ich kann meinem Vorredner nur zustimmen. Eine Übersicht über die zu erledigende Arbeit wäre klasse für offline-"Besprechungen".

Ich hebe die Hand dafür. Eindeutig. 
Ausserdem noch die erfahrungspunkte auf der aktuellen Stufe.


Gruß Hinge


----------



## ZAM (4. Oktober 2007)

Das Thema wurde schon des Öfteren angesprochen.

1. Sinnvoll nur für neue Charaktere
2. Rückwirkend ist nicht mehr ermittelbar welche Quests Ihr seit Stufe 1 abgeschlossen habt
3. Für aktuell hochstufige Chars kann man maximal ab den aktiven Quests ermitteln was ihr erledigt habt, erledigen könnt - und letztes Auch nur für Questreihen.
4. So eine Funktion ist nicht auszuschließen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber siehe Punkt 1-3 bzgl, bereits bestehender Charaktere.


----------



## Foldor (4. Oktober 2007)

Ich denke es würde vollkommen ausreichen wenn man damit quasi mit dem heutigen Tage beginnen würde. Wie ja schon geschrieben.... Es zählen für die allabendliche Planung ja nur die aktuellen Quests.
Was ich mit Stufe 2, 8, 14, usw. gemacht habe interessiert mich jetzt nicht mehr.


----------



## ZAM (4. Oktober 2007)

Foldor schrieb:


> Ich denke es würde vollkommen ausreichen wenn man damit quasi mit dem heutigen Tage beginnen würde. Wie ja schon geschrieben.... Es zählen für die allabendliche Planung ja nur die aktuellen Quests.
> Was ich mit Stufe 2, 8, 14, usw. gemacht habe interessiert mich jetzt nicht mehr.



Jetzt gehe davon aus du hast einen Stufe-70-Charakter. Für dich gibt es noch unzählige Quests zu erledigen - du möchtest aber hier erfahren was du noch alles machen kannst - wie soll das nachvollziehbar sein, wenn du aber bereits 50% dieser Stufe-70-Quests abgeschlossen hast. Viele NPCs halten Quests erst bereit, wenn man vorherige abgeschlossen hat etc. Die Verknüpfung für die nachträgliche Prüfung deines Questverlaufs ist extrem schwierig. 
Aber wie gesagt - siehe Punkt 4 meines vorherigen Postings. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Foldor (4. Oktober 2007)

@ZAM

Kann es sein, dass wir hier ein wenig aneinander vorbei reden???? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn ich mir Deinen Beitrag so durchlese dann habe ich diese Befürchtung. Vielleicht habe ich mich aber auch schlecht ausgedrückt. Sorry hierfür. Ich versuche es einfach noch mal.

Das Problem mit dem 70er-Charakter, welches du hier bringst, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
Meiner Meinung ist es egal ob du einen 10er-, 33er-, oder was auch immer Charakter hast.
Denn:
- es sollen nur die aktuellen Quests, welche sich momentan im Quest-Log befinden, berücksichtigt werden --> so wie momentan beispielsweise das Inventar in den Taschen
- da ist es doch egal welches Level mein Charakter hat

Selbst wenn es sich teilweise um Folgequests handelt.... Pro Logout werden die Daten abgeglichen. Sollte man in der gespielten Zeit eine Reihe an Folgequests gemacht haben tauchen diese nicht mehr auf. 

Wenn ich deinen letzten Beitrag richtig verstanden habe, dann scheinst Du zu glauben ich wolle sämtlich Quests, die es in dem Spiel gibt in das Profil einbinden.

Was ich meine ist lediglich ein Abgleich des Quest-Logs, so wie es doch auch mit dem Inventar in den Taschen des Charakters gemacht wird.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Dir/Euch meinen Standpunkt ein wenig näher bringen.
Lasst es mich wissen, falls ich hier jetzt nur Mist geschrieben habe, weil ich ZAM nicht verstanden habe.


Danke und Gruß


----------



## Dracun (4. Oktober 2007)

ich denke das du schon recht hast foldor und das man da an einander vorbei geredet hat und stimme den vorschriebern besonders foldor da er einen guten lösungsweg genannt hat der edv technisch machbar wär


----------



## ZAM (4. Oktober 2007)

Foldor schrieb:


> @ZAM
> Was ich meine ist lediglich ein Abgleich des Quest-Logs, so wie es doch auch mit dem Inventar in den Taschen des Charakters gemacht wird.



Aber was bringt die Auflistung der erledigten Quests genau? Wäre es nicht sinnvoller, wenn du sehen könntest, welche Quests du als nächstes machen kannst? Und genau da greift meine Erklärung.

@"Wäre EDV-Technisch machbar" -> Es gibt noch den Faktor "Zeit" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (5. Oktober 2007)

ohhh zam doch net der abgleich der erledigten sondern der die noch zu machen sind^^ und zeit technisch ja okay aber es dürfte doch vom quellcode ungefähr gleich sein wie der von den taschen abgleich...oder??? ich bin nur begeisteter theoretiker also mich net fragen^^


----------



## Akabar (5. Oktober 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Aber was bringt die Auflistung der erledigten Quests genau? Wäre es nicht sinnvoller, wenn du sehen könntest, welche Quests du als nächstes machen kannst? Und genau da greift meine Erklärung.



Hallo Zam,

mir würde so eine Auflistung meine Planung der Abende erleichtern, die ich nicht mit raiden verbringe, denn ich könnte auf der Arbeit mir einen Rundgang zurechtlegen, welche Quest ich wo, wie mache. 

Welche Quests sich dannach noch anschliessen kann ich ja in der bestehenden Questdatenbank nachschlagen. Mir fehlt nur das Wissen, welche quests sich aktuell im QL befinden. Das müssten auch nichtmal hyperlinks zur Questdatenbank sein. Mir würde eine einfache Möglichkeit zum copy&pasten der Questnamen völlig reichen (ja ich bin Tipfaul 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Atm behelf ich mir mit Screenshots von meinem QL die ich mir auf die Arbeit schicke und dann schlag ich die händisch nach und Plane meinen Abend. 

Ein abgleich der vorhanden Quests wäre supidupi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Welche Quests man erledigt hat ist für mich völlig uninteressant und wäre in meinen Augen Speicherplatzverschwendung auf dem Datenbankserver.

Auf jeden Fall finde ich es super, dass ihr hier so mit uns Usern kommuniziert. Da habe ich schon ganz andere Communities kennengelernt. Lob an euch alle da unten in Süddeutschland!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Foldor (5. Oktober 2007)

Danke Akabar.

Jetzt fühle ich mich verstanden.

ZAM, dass der Faktor Zeit eine nicht ganz unerhebliche Rolle spielt ist mir schon klar. Bin halt nur der Meinung, dass diese "Neuerung" eine echte Bereicherung wäre. Und anscheinend bin ich da nicht der Einzige der so denkt.

Aber um es noch einmal klar zustellen. Welche Quests ich mit meinem Charakter gemacht habe ist uninteressant. Es interessiert mich ja auch nicht was ich jemals in den Taschen/im Inventar gehabt habe.

Es geht schlicht und einfach nur darum ein Abbild des Quest-Logs aus dem Spiel heraus einzubinden. So wie auch ein Abbild des Inventars und des Bankfachs ersichtlich ist.



Gruß


----------



## Akabar (5. Oktober 2007)

@ Foldor: kein Problem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



ZAM schrieb:


> @"Wäre EDV-Technisch machbar" -> Es gibt noch den Faktor "Zeit"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kurze Nachfrage damit wir nicht aneinander vorbei reden (es soll ja konstruktiv sein hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ):
Zeit in welchem Zusammenhang?

Zeit zum uppen nach dem log out?
Zeit das in den Uploader zu integrieren?
Oder was anderes?


Und zum Thema Autoblog: Da brauch das von mir aus auch nicht eingetragen werden, denn das käme ja einer ressourcenfressenden Archivfunktion gleich, die nicht wirklich von belang ist.


----------



## ZAM (5. Oktober 2007)

Akabar schrieb:


> @ Foldor: kein Problem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Im Profiler-Addon, in der Datenbankstruktur, Einbindung im Frontend.
Bevor Ihr weiter Panik schiebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zum dritten Mal: Eine ähnliche Funktion ist nicht ausgeschlossen.


----------



## DaiLei (5. Oktober 2007)

Mich würde ja eine Funktion interessieren wo man sehen kann welche Rezepte eines Berufes ein Charakter noch lernen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (5. Oktober 2007)

DaiLei schrieb:


> Mich würde ja eine Funktion interessieren wo man sehen kann welche Rezepte eines Berufes ein Charakter noch lernen kann.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




dafür gibbet dat addon recipe radar welches dir aufer map anzeigt wo du was erlenen kannst bzw wo es die rezepte für den jeweiligen beruf anzeigt.also würde ich eher unsinnig finden aber okay nur meine meinung^^


----------



## DaiLei (5. Oktober 2007)

Klar gibt ja nicht genug Addons dann benutzt man auch noch dafür was^^


----------



## Dracun (6. Oktober 2007)

DaiLei schrieb:


> Klar gibt ja nicht genug Addons dann benutzt man auch noch dafür was^^



mann muss sich ja net jedes addon draufhaun und i habs und finds klasse ............aber wie gesagt is meine meinung und jeder jeck is anders^^


----------



## Akabar (6. Oktober 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Im Profiler-Addon, in der Datenbankstruktur, Einbindung im Frontend.
> Bevor Ihr weiter Panik schiebt
> 
> 
> ...



@Zam:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Red Baron (7. November 2007)

Hallo,

Wollte auch schon einen eigenen Thread, bin dann aber Dank Suchfunktion hierüber gestolpert.

Auch Ich möchte mein sehr starkes Interesse für die Anzeige des aktuellen Questlogs in den hochgeladenen Daten anmelden.

Es ist einfach so, dass ich häufiger zusammen mit Arbeitskollegen WOW spiele.
Für Absprachen, was man am Abend machen möchte, oder ob man in absehbarer Zeit bestimmte Dinge gemeinsam anpacken kann/soll, ist es einfach ungeheuer hilfreich das aktuelle Questlog pro Character Offgame im Internet verfügbar zu haben.

Daher, bitte bitte liebes Buffed-Team und inbesondere ZAM wenn es ein fehlendes Feature an BLASC-2 gibt, dann ist es Dieses. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten, Danke für das Tool, es ist schon so (WOW)-Gold wert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße,
  RedBaron


----------



## Dracun (7. November 2007)

hast recht verdient ein gut gemeintes und wohlverdientes 

*/push*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Also ran an die bulleten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *


----------



## Gardos (14. November 2007)

DaiLei schrieb:


> Mich würde ja eine Funktion interessieren wo man sehen kann welche Rezepte eines Berufes ein Charakter noch lernen kann.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ein absolutes Need. "Recipe Radar" zeigt auch meines Wissens nicht drop/Quest/Fraktions Rezepte an. Daher eigentlich nicht für diesen Zweck zu gebrauchen. Für Kaufrezepte ist das Addon Top!


----------



## Alwa (6. Februar 2008)

Um das Thema mal wieder auf den Tisch zu bringen wird es in nächster Zeit möglich sein die Quests die ich gerad im Questlog habe auch auf der Webseite zu sehen.

Scheinbar werden sie ja auch auf den Server geladen.


----------



## Oberan (1. April 2008)

Ich möchte auch noch mal nachfragen wie es damit denn nun aussieht? Es währe echt klasse, wenn man auf my.buffed.de einen weiteren Tab hätte, der alle aktuell im Questlog befindlichen Quests aufzeigt. Dann könnt ich tagsüber schon mal schauen welche Quests ich in welcher Reihenfolge erledigen kann und ob vielleicht manche direkt bei einander liegen. 

Kann man schon etwas zu einer solchen Funktion sagen?

Danke im voraus

Thorus


Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Macht weiter so. Ihr seid das allerbeste was es zum Thema WoW gibt. 

Die Cast und Shows erwarte ich regelmäßig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit wachsener Begeisterung.


----------



## ZAM (1. April 2008)

Also mitgeloggt wird es schon. Wie die Auswertung ausschaut, bleibt noch geheim. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taschendieb (2. April 2008)

Garantiert interessant, aber bitte nicht für jeden Sichtbar machen.
Hier wäre ein Einschränkung auf Freunde und/oder Gilde sicherlich lobenswert


----------



## Oberan (9. Juni 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Also mitgeloggt wird es schon. Wie die Auswertung ausschaut, bleibt noch geheim.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da nun wieder zwei Monate vergangen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , könnt Ihr das Geheimnis schon ein wenig lüften? Ich bin doch immer sooooooooo neugierig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Thorus


----------



## ZAM (9. Juni 2008)

Oberan schrieb:


> Da nun wieder zwei Monate vergangen sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Eine Aussage diesbezüglich ist momentan nicht möglich, es wird jedoch grad an vielen Baustellen gebaut, einfach abwarten. :-)


----------



## Oberan (12. Oktober 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Eine Aussage diesbezüglich ist momentan nicht möglich, es wird jedoch grad an vielen Baustellen gebaut, einfach abwarten. :-)



Hallo, ich warte nun schon wirklich geduldig auf eine Aussage zu diesem Thema. Wann kann man denn etwas diesbezüglich erwarten??

Immer noch ein Zeitproblem???




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

